# Need help on selecting a topic for research paper



## Ajay (Aug 5, 2016)

How to select a topic for the research paper. What are the topics I can select from the book of deuteronomy. Suggest some topics. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Aug 5, 2016)

The feasts of Israel (Passover, Weeks, and Booths,) and their fulfillment in the person of Jesus Christ.


----------



## Dekybo (Aug 5, 2016)

When I was in seminary I did a research paper of JEDP. The documentary hypothesis involved in the Pentateuch.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 5, 2016)

Deuteronomy 19 addresses the cities of refuge - that can be a good study. If you need something more general the questions of covenant, blessing, and cursing are prominent themes.


----------

